# 1974 2002 - for sale?



## pattydys (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi 

I've had my 1974 2002 for 10+ years - always garaged, bought from a local owner (garaged, as well). My Porsch /BMW mechanic says I should never sell it - "a real cream puff". Unfortunately, I am at a point in my life when I really don't drive it much more and it really deserves to be driven more than it does...lots of fun. 

Any thoughts as to value ar best place to sell? 
Want to get a fair price - not willing to give away, but not greedy either...just a good home.

Thanks, 
Patty


----------



## gjm120 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bring a Trailer is an auction site that seems pretty good and these show up on there pretty often.

Roughly what do you think it's worth? Values are all over the place. Is the engine original? Much rust?

I nearly bought a 1972 a few weeks ago but backed off. Still can't help but keep looking


----------



## drogan (Sep 26, 2013)

Did you sell it? Can you send me details of the car? If yes let***8217;s coordinate an email or phone call. Thanks.


----------



## Greg Meili (Sep 9, 2019)

Please send me the information and more pictures


----------



## topbanana (Jan 3, 2020)

Have 2 2ltr engines and a 4 speed for sale...also a set or headers...anyone interested?


----------

